# WLAN Content Filter + Benutzer Authentifizierung bei Smartphones



## chris4712 (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Für eine Schule soll ein WLAN eingerichtet werden, mit folgenden Anforderungen:
1) Bestimmte Seiten sollen nicht erreichbar sein
2) Es muss nachvollzogen werden können wo welcher Benutzer war

Im Moment lösen wir dies mit pfSense + Squid + SqidGuard + LightSquid + WPAD.
Das funktioniert auf Notebooks wunderbar.

Nur die Smartphones, wie z.B. das iPhone tun sich mächtig schwer damit. WPAD geht schon mal gar nicht. Also muss ich den Proxy händisch eintragen.
Aber auch das Funktioniert beim iPhone nur sehr sporadisch.

Kennt irgendwer eine gescheite Lösung, die ohne clientseitigen Aufwand (viel Konfiguration der Notebooks / Smartphones) funktioniert?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## sheel (22. Februar 2012)

Hi

Hardwarefirewalls
Brauchen beim Client überhaupt nichts.
(DHCP sollte vom Routerwerk aus schon gehen, damit nicht jeder eine IP einstellen muss).


----------



## chris4712 (22. Februar 2012)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Hardwarefirewalls
> Brauchen beim Client überhaupt nichts.


Ist pfSense doch schon. Nur wie soll ich ohne Proxy Seiten sperren bzw. Inhalte sperren?


----------



## sheel (22. Februar 2012)

Sorry, falsch gedacht.


----------



## chris4712 (22. Februar 2012)

Kein ding 
Wäre ja schön gewesen wen


----------

